# Cargo from Pakistan



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

Dear Friends,


I would like to know about the economical cargo freight rate from Karachi to Melbourne.

Any idea please.


Thanks



Faisal Mubarak


----------



## rizshah (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Faisal

You can book your cargo by using any cargo agent services, however, i am not in the favour of bringing luggage through cargo as it will be expensive. One should pay the following charges:
1..Cargo booking charges from home around Rs100/kg + Custom charges
2..Custom charges around AUD 100+ in Aus
3..Again Cargo handling charges in Aus--approx AUD 100+

If you calculate all the amount, you can buy those things from here in this amount. 

However, this is my personal approach. You can follow what suits you better.


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

rizshah said:


> Hi Faisal
> 
> You can book your cargo by using any cargo agent services, however, i am not in the favour of bringing luggage through cargo as it will be expensive. One should pay the following charges:
> 1..Cargo booking charges from home around Rs100/kg + Custom charges
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. 


Faisal Mubarak


----------

